# Leaving Cadets for Reserves I=in HighSchool



## ztb97 (15 Apr 2013)

Help me out here I'm torn


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Apr 2013)

> But being 16 soon, ...



You cannot apply yet, you must "be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older," to start the application.*

Wait another year, apply when you are 17. the process may take another year after that, leave cadets when you get confirmation for Reserve enrolment.


*Except for RMC applicants to ROTP (for the nitpickers).


----------



## Loachman (15 Apr 2013)

The Reserve Force is not going to pay for a car either, unless you are very patient.


----------



## rhli13 (15 Apr 2013)

You may join at sixteen years of age. See your local Reserve Army recruiter for details.
Good Luck


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2013)

rhli13 said:
			
		

> You may join at sixteen years of age. See your local Reserve Army recruiter for details.
> Good Luck


Not quite - more like.....


			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You cannot apply yet, you must "be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older," to start the application.*
> 
> Wait another year, apply when you are 17. the process may take another year after that, leave cadets when you get confirmation for Reserve enrolment.
> 
> *Except for RMC applicants to ROTP (for the nitpickers).


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Apr 2013)

rhli13 said:
			
		

> You may join at sixteen years of age. See your local Reserve Army recruiter for details.
> Good Luck



http://www.forces.ca/en/page/faq-101



> Be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older, except:
> 
> Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applicants, who must be 16 years of age or older



Or do you have a link to a different set of current eligibility requirements?


----------



## mariomike (15 Apr 2013)

rhli13 said:
			
		

> You may join at sixteen years of age. See your local Reserve Army recruiter for details.
> Good Luck



That has been discussed a lot.

Joining the reserves at 16 yrs old?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104833.0

Joining the reserves at 16. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105894.0

16 years old and want to join the CF
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13208.0/nowap.html
7 pages.

The risks of joining the reserves at 16.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28521.0

Can I join the primary reserves?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103148.0
"I am 16 years old and ..."


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (15 Apr 2013)

> From CANFORGEN 038/11
> 
> 3. IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE:
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, I applied at age 16 in October of 2012. I originally was told I couldn't apply until 17 but went back after perusing army.ca and got a different recruiter who started my application just fine.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I applied at age 16 in October of 2012. I originally was told I couldn't apply until 17 but went back after perusing army.ca and got a different recruiter who started my application just fine.



You have missed the point.


You can start filling in your application when you are two years old.  It will not be PROCESSED until you are of age.  In the meantime, it may also get lost.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (15 Apr 2013)

My unit recruiter told me that as soon as he received my file from the CFRC, he would call me with an offer. In addition to this, not one person at the CFRC has mentioned anything to me about not being processed until I'm 17, as well as the fact that they've had me back for my medical, physical, interview, and CFAT.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (15 Apr 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You can start filling in your application when you are two years old.  It will not be PROCESSED until you are of age.  In the meantime, it may also get lost.



Actually to start the online application portion that is now required to join the Reserves you must be a minimum of 16 years of age (due to having to provide your birthdate for the application and it refusing to even submit until you are 16). From what I have been told by various recruiters at various levels to join the Reserves you need to be 16 and still attending school for it to be acceptable. 

Mind you that doesn't mean it will even get finished processing until your 17 or you will meet the minimum requirements anyways. If you want to join the Reserves start the application as soon as possible as it might take a while (eg. took me a year and a half mind you alot of factors were in play). 
Best of Luck


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> My unit recruiter told me that as soon as he received my file from the CFRC, he would call me with an offer. In addition to this, not one person at the CFRC has mentioned anything to me about not being processed until I'm 17, as well as the fact that they've had me back for my medical, physical, interview, and CFAT.



So?  You are telling me that your "Recruiter" broke the "rules" and "illegally" started to process you?  In the end, how old were you when you enrolled?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (15 Apr 2013)

> So?  You are telling me that your "Recruiter" broke the "rules" and "illegally" started to process you?  In the end, how old were you when you enrolled?



I'm not saying that, I'm just saying that the information you have might not be current. All I was saying with that post is that from my first-hand experience, it appears that the enrolment age is 16, with parental consent. I also should have added that the recruiter who sat down with me with the forms from the unit and stuff told me that if I didn't remain in school until 17, I would be released, which appears to support the excerpt from the CANFORGEN which I cited above, specifically section 3) B.

And I was really hoping you didn't ask that, because I'm not enrolled yet due to a slight hiccup in my medical evaluation. If I end up being enrolled before I turn 17, I will be sure to post here.


----------



## brihard (15 Apr 2013)

Going to high school = full time student status. As a reserve recruiter, I queried this and got that answer. I have recruited and enrolled at least one 16 year old who maintained full time student status at a high school. I am bloody well sure that what I did was not 'illegal'. The CFRC that processed my applicant and sent me back his enrollment docs was equally sure.

A 16 year old going to high school full time can join the reserves. That's clear from the CANFORGEN, and in my personal experience happens to accord with reality.

I thought we put this to bed months ago...


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Apr 2013)

Your fellow mods are the ones clouding the issue.  And as someone who worked in recruiting CFRC Toronto, we processed and enrolled numerous 16 year olds.  The majority were coop but all were still full time students.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Apr 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Your fellow mods are the ones clouding the issue.  And as someone who worked in recruiting CFRC Toronto, we processed and enrolled numerous 16 year olds.  The majority were coop but all were still full time students.



I apologize for having consulted *the official Canadian Forces recruiting site*. Perhaps the recruiters on the thread need to provide an *official and openly available alternative* that clearly shows that the official site is wrong.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Apr 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I apologize for having consulted *the official Canadian Forces recruiting site*. Perhaps the recruiters on the thread need to provide an *official and openly available alternative* that clearly shows that the official site is wrong.



Right under the part you quoted from *the official Canadian Forces recruiting site*  was this



> JOINING THE RESERVES
> 
> If you are interested in joining the Reserves, *your first step is to contact one of your local Reserve units* to find out which positions are available and then apply online. Your local recruiting centre will process your application and ensure that you complete the required steps of the application process. Reserve applicants are required to pass a physical fitness test before being selected. All other steps of the application process are the same as for the Regular Force.



Because websites official or otherwise are always updated and have correct real time information.  :  Which is probably why in NUMEROUS recruiting threads you mods, tend to say go talk to a recruiter to get the latest most up to date information. 

Also in regards to 





> *official and openly available alternative* that clearly shows that the official site is wrong.



It was provided by 2ndNameChoice, confirmed by Brihard, and has been mentioned in some those threads MarionMike listed,   CANFORGEN 038/11.  Heck it even has it's own thread and discussion on this very site http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99554.0  (And interesting side note George Wallace, appears to have forgotten he read and commented on that thread and saw that CANFORGEN) So perhaps you should stop being pissy and admit you made a mistake.


----------



## BrenmkI (16 Apr 2013)

Would appear that some DND sites have the correct information...
You can without a showdow of a doubt join the reserves when you turn 16.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2013)

BrenmkI said:
			
		

> Would appear that some DND sites have the correct information...
> You can without a showdow of a doubt join the reserves when you turn 16.



LINK ?

As CAF webpages of often out of date, what is the date of this page?


----------



## mariomike (16 Apr 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> LINK ?



http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/36CBG_HQ/recruiting-recrutement-eng.asp

Date Modified: 2012-09-27


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Apr 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> ... and admit you made a mistake.



I was wrong because the official page I consulted was not up to date. Forgive me for using it.

Now, as the expert, you can go back and answer the original question.


----------



## BrenmkI (16 Apr 2013)

And here is the rest of the page...date is on the bottom


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Apr 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I was wrong because the official page I consulted was not up to date. Forgive me for using it.
> 
> Now, as the expert, you can go back and answer the original question.



Actually I did already in one of the links Marion Mike provided (I posted twice, first with the erroneous info, then the correct info).   8)


----------

